# UberPartner App and Prepaid Phone



## ShaneD (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi there,
I am a long time iPhone user and I love my iPhone. I am also a long time Jailbreak user, not because I want to bypass anything in the UberPartner app, but because there are some amazingly useful tweaks that I use on my phone every day. I am sick and tired of the cat-and-mouse game with the Uber Partner app and the jailbreak patch. I am unable to work until a new patch is developed for the new version of Uber.

My solution is to use a cheap burner Android phone, I have an old Samsung Galaxy Nexus that I was planning on getting an AT&T GoPhone SIM Card for and use that phone exclusively for Ubering. Has anyone tried to use UberPartner App with a Prepaid phone? I know the requirements for Uber are to be on one of the major networks and I don't want to waste the only on buying prepaid minutes for this Android if I pop the SIM in and the UberPartner App says, "Sorry, No National Carrier Network Detected" or something like that.

I'd appreciate any feedback.

Thanks!


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

I am curious. Can I ask what issues you run into with the partner app on your iPhone? The only frustrating thing for me is an issue I have with Bluetooth. If I have it activated on my phone, (so as to use the cars handsfree and to sync Apple music) it then mutes the audio ping on the partner app. Very frustrating.


----------



## ShaneD (Jul 4, 2015)

I have that same issue as well. But it's really just Uber's Jailbreak detection that is causing me an issue right now.


----------



## TomP (May 3, 2015)

Here is a suggestion; I don't know if it will work. How about creating a WiFi hotspot with your iPhone? Then connect to it with the Samsung Galaxy Nexus on which you install the partner app. That way you hopefully just need to have one phone data plan. I am assuming that you need a voice and text message plan on the Android phone so that it can handle text messages and calls from and to the rider. If you don't currently have a working SIM for the Samsung Galaxy Nexus then try out the concept using a friend's phone first (but turn off data on your friend's phone).


----------



## ShaneD (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks for the tip Tom. I don't have a working SIM in the Nexus, but I am giving this a try. I plan on keeping my iPhone with me still so passengers can still call and text through my iPhone. I'm currently online and tethered to the iPhone. I will let you know how it works.


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

ShaneD said:


> Hi there,
> I am a long time iPhone user and I love my iPhone. I am also a long time Jailbreak user, not because I want to bypass anything in the UberPartner app, but because there are some amazingly useful tweaks that I use on my phone every day. I am sick and tired of the cat-and-mouse game with the Uber Partner app and the jailbreak patch. I am unable to work until a new patch is developed for the new version of Uber.
> 
> My solution is to use a cheap burner Android phone, I have an old Samsung Galaxy Nexus that I was planning on getting an AT&T GoPhone SIM Card for and use that phone exclusively for Ubering. Has anyone tried to use UberPartner App with a Prepaid phone? I know the requirements for Uber are to be on one of the major networks and I don't want to waste the only on buying prepaid minutes for this Android if I pop the SIM in and the UberPartner App says, "Sorry, No National Carrier Network Detected" or something like that.
> ...


I started using a prepaid smart phone to take calls on from Uber pax. I was getting harassed on my actual phone by men too often on my personal phone number. I use the app on my main phone and take calls/texts on the prepaid phone, which by the way is on the cricket network.


----------



## ShaneD (Jul 4, 2015)

I ended up grabbing a free SIM card from AT&T and activating it with GoPhone on the Nexus. It seems to work. I forgot how slow the processor is in a Nexus though. The phone is a good 3-4 years old now.


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

ShaneD said:


> I ended up grabbing a free SIM card from AT&T and activating it with GoPhone on the Nexus. It seems to work. I forgot how slow the processor is in a Nexus though. The phone is a good 3-4 years old now.


Load it with cyanogenmod 10 or 11


----------

